# Holy Hormetica!!!



## james (May 4, 2007)

Some days are just better than others. Always nice to see the mailman when your expecting something good!!!!!
James
www.blaberus.com


----------



## Herp13 (May 4, 2007)

Wow, those are some very pretty roaches, i couldn't get a good view at your site, but these pics are awesome. How big do they get?


----------



## Takumaku (May 4, 2007)

Sweet, mother of jesus... that's alot of Hormetica.  The first pictures contains at least $1400 worth of them (assuming 80 roaches).  I'm jealous to say the least!

Taku


----------



## Herp13 (May 4, 2007)

Wow, your mood reflects you very well, but i don't have much room to speak, if i did, i probobly wouldn't be on these forums


----------



## Texas Blonde (May 4, 2007)

Ive never been more jealous James!  Thanks for the pics.  (Dont be surprised if I contact you soon, lol.)


----------



## james (May 4, 2007)

*hormetica*

They range in size from 1-1 1/2 inches. The males have the spots on the head. The are very fun species and I hope to have many more cool things coming soon.
James
www.blaberus.com


----------



## siliconthoughts (May 4, 2007)

James, 

Are hormetica climbers?  I thought they were but none of them are on the walls in your photo.

Colin


----------



## james (May 4, 2007)

*hormetica*

Only the adults climb and the prefer to stay in the leaf litter, but they will climb out if there is no lid.
James
www.blaberus.com


----------



## Herp13 (May 4, 2007)

Thats pretty good sized, but the price is killing me


----------



## james (May 4, 2007)

*price*

Hey the hormetica are cheap compaired to those rhino roaches I'm holding.
James
www.blaberus.com


----------



## Herp13 (May 4, 2007)

Uh, yeah, $300 vs. $16. Maybe when i have a job


----------



## recluse (May 4, 2007)

I started with 3 pairs, I have yet to have any nymphs, any help with breeding would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## james (May 5, 2007)

*hormetica*

I keep them 75-80F in 4" of peat/siol with plenty of laef litter and dead oak. They like apples and some dry food.
James
www.blaberus.com


----------



## Herp13 (May 5, 2007)

Wow, those roaches are nice, good luck breeding them Oh, and why are they so expensive?


----------



## Herp13 (May 5, 2007)

So can you handle hormetica? Are they mellow or very skittish?


----------



## Tleilaxu (May 5, 2007)

Herp13 said:


> Thats pretty good sized, but the price is killing me


What 8 bucks per roach is expensive? Are you on something? ;P


----------



## Herp13 (May 5, 2007)

No, i'm jobless


----------



## Tleilaxu (May 5, 2007)

Herp13 said:


> No, i'm jobless


Now thats a valid reason


----------



## Gsc (May 5, 2007)

Now now, lets not highjack James's thread...he is doing a great job of supplying VERY hard to get species at an extremely reasonable price... Some of these species are really rare and hard to get in the US hobby...it costs alot of money to legally import these species along with piles of paperwork... I have bought from James for years and have ALWAYS been very pleased.  Keep up the good work at getting new species James...my collection needs them- lol!


----------



## james (May 6, 2007)

*roaches*

Hormetica are easy to hadle. Heck they actually hang on to you very well. I wish I could do better on the price, but these roaches are very hard to get. These are also very large and almost a year old. Hormetica is very slow growing and have been recording breeding at 3+ years of age.
James
www.blaberus.com


----------



## Herp13 (May 6, 2007)

That's nice. What about their care requirements? I looked it up, but nobody has really written anything on it as far as i can tell.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (May 6, 2007)

james said:


> Hormetica are easy to hadle. Heck they actually hang on to you very well. I wish I could do better on the price, but these roaches are very hard to get. These are also very large and almost a year old. Hormetica is very slow growing and have been recording breeding at 3+ years of age.
> James
> www.blaberus.com


People who complain about prices are just making excuses. If they want to drop the price they can buy a few, breed a ton and give them away for free to bring down the cost.


----------



## Herp13 (May 6, 2007)

I don't have a job, sorry for the fuss.


----------



## PeriplanetaAmer (May 7, 2007)

Very good pics!! I love these roaches. I have some of _Hormetica subcinta_ (in Europe we call it as _Lucihormetica subcinta_). They are very slow growing.

   About _Macropanesthia rhinoceros_.... well, for me, one of the best roaches:drool: :drool: . 

   About the prices, in Europe M. rhinoceros are 125 euros (130-135$) a pair (male and female), and the babys are 22-25 euros (25-28$). The roaches in Europe are cheaper, but there are less people breeding them.

   Good luck James


----------



## P.jasonius (May 7, 2007)

I don't mean to get off subject, but are you planning on distributing rhinos in the future.  It'd be nice to see those in the hobby more.


----------



## james (May 7, 2007)

*Rhinos*

There was about 35 pairs of them about a year ago. There are more coming soon but they are not so east to get. In Europe there are many more roach breeders and species. Rhinos are also cheaper becasue they are easier to get. Europe is not nearly as strict as the US when it comes to insects. Go to the Hamm, Germany show and you will see so many crazy insect it will blow your mind. Here most people keep private because of Big Brother. There are many more species of (Luci) Hormetica and hopefully some day we will see them. There are even some folks collecting megaloblatta, but they are very rare. 
James
www.blaberus.com


----------



## Randolph XX() (May 7, 2007)

this foto is really impressive, havn't seen a handle pic of a megaloblatta for a while


----------



## beetleman (May 7, 2007)

wow, very impressive roach:worship:


----------



## james (May 7, 2007)

*megaloblatta*

Yes, the picture is from a friend that recently collected a few of them. They are very rare to find. 
James
www.blaberus.com


----------



## Herp13 (May 7, 2007)

Ahh, the domino roach, i want to get a colony of those started for my b-day(i know thats a nerdy gift, but hey, what can you expect). Have you succesfulyy bred them yet? I thought it would be really nice to have a small colony in one of those exo-terra glass terrariums fpr display


----------



## Stylopidae (May 7, 2007)

Any chance on megaloblatta coming to the states?

Any chance you'll have rhinoes at acon?


----------



## james (May 7, 2007)

*dominos*

Yes, I have bred them. They are not easy to culture but a very active roach and you see them out a lot as adults. I hope to have rhinos soon, but will most likely not be able to attend the show this year. Megaloblatta some day, but I have a friend working on many cool new species never before offered. It will be quite some time to establish them but I will post pictures once they arrive.
James
www.blaberus.com


----------



## Herp13 (May 7, 2007)

So whats their "secret" to culturing? Is it rotting wood, or high humidity, or what???


----------



## PeriplanetaAmer (May 8, 2007)

Wow!!! :worship: :worship: 

   I´m looking for _Megaloblatta longipennis_ like crazy!!

   How do toy care them? Temperature? Humidity? What kind of substratum (coco fiber....)? Thank you very much.


----------



## Randolph XX() (May 8, 2007)

http://members5.boardhost.com/allpetroaches/msg/1178472438.html
too late sold


----------



## Galapoheros (May 8, 2007)

Those rhinos are pretty impressive looking.  I bet they jab pretty hard with those spiny legs if they don't like the way they are being picked up.  Tempting, but I would like to get rid of some things before I tried that.  Thinking about getting rid of the Hissers.  Thanks for the pics!


----------



## james (May 11, 2007)

*hissers*

How many hissers do you have? The rhinos are easy to handle and they use them in classrooms in Australia. It's nice to have adults because they are so impressive, but I like raising up smaller ones because you get to see them grow.
James 
www.blaberus.com


----------



## IguanaMama (May 11, 2007)

Oh, I love those pictures, thanks for sharing, James.  I have only three hormeticas, but I'm hoping to get more.  They aren't mature yet and I've had them a while.   One of my rhinos bit me, btw, but I'm hoping it was just a love bite.  My dominos finally matured, and are breeding, but none of the egg cases have hatched yet.


----------



## Herp13 (May 11, 2007)

Ahh, so domino's lay egg cases, hmm. That's so funny how in America it's $300 for a single pair of rhino's, but in Australia rhino's are kept a lot like hissers are in the U.S.; cheap and easy classroom pets


----------



## james (May 11, 2007)

*prices*

They are not cheap in Australia either, but just more available. You have to remember that rhino typically don't breed till 4-5 years of age and then they only have one litter per year. Not very productative compaired to the other roach species.
James
www.blaberus.com


----------



## Herp13 (May 11, 2007)

Oh, never mind then


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (May 13, 2007)

IguanaMama said:


> Oh, I love those pictures, thanks for sharing, James.  I have only three hormeticas, but I'm hoping to get more.  They aren't mature yet and I've had them a while.   One of my rhinos bit me, btw, but I'm hoping it was just a love bite.  My dominos finally matured, and are breeding, but none of the egg cases have hatched yet.


Rhinos are the only pet roach that can give you a good nip. They are slow about it so make sure to move them when they start to bite down.


----------



## cacoseraph (May 13, 2007)

IguanaMama said:


> Oh, I love those pictures, thanks for sharing, James.  I have only three hormeticas, but I'm hoping to get more.  They aren't mature yet and I've had them a while.   One of my rhinos bit me, btw, but I'm hoping it was just a love bite.  My dominos finally matured, and are breeding, but none of the egg cases have hatched yet.


it's like dorothy said later, in her invert keeping years, "spines and biters and hairs, oh my!"


----------

